# EFI Outboards?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I just saw that Tohatsu has a line of electronic fuel injected portables. Does anyone have any experience with them? A dry, short shaft manual 20/15/9.9 weighs 94.7#, so I can see it being popular in this crowd. The Tohatsu 9.9, Suzuki 9.9 and Yamaha 9.9 are all basically the same price and service availability is adequate for all of them around Aberdeen, Maryland (I will be moving this summer). Is EFI worth ~10# of extra motor weight? Alternatively, does that extra mass bring something to the party, i.e. would a 9.9 that shares a block with a 20 be more robust over time than a 9.8-9.9 that shares a block with a 8? Take into account that I historically suck at tuning, cleaning and servicing carburetors (I acknowledge that this is because I only muck with them after they are long beyond repair). I am still leaning toward the carb'd Yamaha `cuz I have an inherited brand bias, but I could be convinced to adopt better technology if the benefits are real. Since cost, weight, service and operating noise are a bit of a wash, reliability and ease of cold starting are my main drivers.

Nate


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got the new EFI tohatsu 20hp. I've got about 7 hours on it. I only have a 3 gallon tank and have yet to get close to empty on a day of fishing. The weight is negligible. It is a manual and always starts on the first pull FWIW.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just saw that Tohatsu has a line of electronic fuel injected portables. Does anyone have any experience with them? A dry, short shaft manual 20/15/9.9 weighs 94.7#, so I can see it being popular in this crowd. The Tohatsu 9.9, Suzuki 9.9 and Yamaha 9.9 are all basically the same price and service availability is adequate for all of them around Aberdeen, Maryland (I will be moving this summer). Is EFI worth ~10# of extra motor weight? Alternatively, does that extra mass bring something to the party, i.e. would a 9.9 that shares a block with a 20 be more robust over time than a 9.8-9.9 that shares a block with a 8? Take into account that I historically suck at tuning, cleaning and servicing carburetors (I acknowledge that this is because I only muck with them after they are long beyond repair). I am still leaning toward the carb'd Yamaha `cuz I have an inherited brand bias, but I could be convinced to adopt better technology if the benefits are real. Since cost, weight, service and operating noise are a bit of a wash, reliability and ease of cold starting are my main drivers.
> 
> Nate


I have been running a Suzuki 20 for the last 3 years and would never buy anything but EFI in the future. Motor starts as soon as I push the button every time. Will even start without a battery manually. It’s about a hundred lbs, quiet and has better fuel economy that the others. I think Suzuki’s decades of motorcycle engine development really benefits the marine side of their business. Most all these 20 hp 4 strokes are good, just make sure you go EFI - would you buy a car with carbs?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

EFI can only be described as a giant leap into the present for small outboards, they start first pull and run smoothly at low RPM even when cold, never a hiccup or a stall, never flood, etc. given the choice I’d never buy anything with a carburetor.
JC


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a 2011 Merc 20 with at least 200 flawless hours since I bought it new. I prefer Merc because of the all in one tiller handle don't be afraid of buying a carb motor just crank it every once in a while. I do use mine about every three weeks though sometimes sooner than that but never enough. I also like the beefier lower unit but my motor is about 120 lbs as it's electric start.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually like carb'd motors because it's simpler technology and I'm very good with my fuel maintenance. There are definitely some benefits to the newer technology, but I don't necessarily prioritize those benefits.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have a Tohatsu 40 TLDI. Its 5 years old now and still starts instantly. I have only run ethanol fuel (yes I said Ethanol) sometimes sitting up for a few months at a time. Never a hiccup. I use to be in the "carburetors are easy to work on crowd", but I have never had to work on my motor.

The only problem is in the late fall when refiners switch to wintertime fuel blends. They are allowed to drop Butanes into the blend. On some of the hot early fall days, the butanes can vaporize and gas up the fuel pump. When this happens, you just have to squeeze on the primer bulb while cranking, then give it some gas when it fires. This may not be an issue in MD, but in the south it happens.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks for the input.

Let's assume I am thinking EFI sounds really, really cool.

In light of that, Suzuki vs Tohatsu... ...and GO! I can't find a lot of glaring differences myself. Tohatsu has a 5 year warranty and Suzuki has a 3 year warranty. Both brands seem to fill similar niches in the refinement spectrum (not a Honda, not a Parsun). The price, displacement and weight are pretty comparable. I am curious about their respective corrosion resistance. 

Nate


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The EFI starts just like a car regardless of temperatures. It's really nice unless you prefer to do all of your own maintenance. I can clean carbs all day, but the fuel injectors require flow testing and cleaning from a professional. Using a manual choke one time in the morning doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> I have a Tohatsu 40 TLDI. Its 5 years old now and still starts instantly. I have only run ethanol fuel (yes I said Ethanol) sometimes sitting up for a few months at a time. Never a hiccup. I use to be in the "carburetors are easy to work on crowd", but I have never had to work on my motor.
> 
> The only problem is in the late fall when refiners switch to wintertime fuel blends. They are allowed to drop Butanes into the blend. On some of the hot early fall days, the butanes can vaporize and gas up the fuel pump. When this happens, you just have to squeeze on the primer bulb while cranking, then give it some gas when it fires. This may not be an issue in MD, but in the south it happens.


FYI the butane blending occurs across almost all states after the rvp change over.. southern states have a lower max rvp resulting in less butane into the blends. that is if the butane makes sense to add sometimes its not economical to push the gas to the max allowed rvp by a function of using butane.. and its not only refiners, basically everyone got butane capability about 3 years ago..


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Let's assume I am thinking EFI sounds really, really cool.
> 
> ...


One consideration: Call Powertec and size a prop before you buy the motor. My buddy got the 25 zuke, and wanted to run a 4 blade stainless on his tunnel hull. Powertec told him that the motor would not work with the 4 blade regardless of pitch. He did not listen and ordered it anyways. The motor made an awful knocking sound at higher RPM's. He had to go to a 3 blade.

Moral of the story is call Powertec, tell them about your boat and what you want it to do and ask them what motor is best because they know their $hI+


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

https://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=11031

More Info on RVP issues. Fuel in MD may not be an issue based on this map.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

That map is only for summer grade gasoline, there are 3 different regular types of summer gasoline.. 9.0 rvp 7.8 rvp an VOC controlled regions have to conform to a complex model which takes into account more than just vapor (i.e distillation, benzene, sulfur ect..). The butane only occurs in winter time gasoline blending, since butane as a stand alone is actually a 55 rvp.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m shopping small skiffs now and I’ll probably be ordering a 20hp outboard as well. I’m a long, long time Yamaha guy (20 flawless years over five different outboards from 6 to 250hp) but I won’t be buying an F20. Once you’ve had an EFI outboard, it’s hard to go backwards. I prefer the Suzuki over the Tohatsu. They’re very similar motors in spec and features, but the Zuke has a much longer history and they have proven themselves reliable. I’m sure the Tohatsu will as well, but we won’t know for a few years. 

As a side note, Mercury just released an EFI 20hp this year, but there’s not much out there about them yet.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Regarding the fuel concerns, my issues will arise in the spring when I get the boat out for the first time since duck season and the winter fuel is still in the tank.

Nate


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 2017 Zuke 20 and it has about 8 hrs on it. Starts right up and scoots right along on the short burst wide open that I have given it. I researched a lot and chose it from other good experiences with it, it has proven to be good. jpushing a HB devilray at about 300lbs. Changing oil is easy just a few extra bolts on the task cause of its filter location but still a piece of cake. good luck.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> One consideration: Call Powertec and size a prop before you buy the motor. My buddy got the 25 zuke, and wanted to run a 4 blade stainless on his tunnel hull. Powertec told him that the motor would not work with the 4 blade regardless of pitch. He did not listen and ordered it anyways. The motor made an awful knocking sound at higher RPM's. He had to go to a 3 blade.
> 
> Moral of the story is call Powertec, tell them about your boat and what you want it to do and ask them what motor is best because they know their $hI+


The 25/30hp suzuki has a awful prop chatter problem. I sold mine with less than 20 hrs on it and I'm still pissing and moaning about it.


----------



## inthehunt2017 (Sep 4, 2017)

My 2017 f25 yam is flawless. I had a 25 merc efi before, great motor too. Cant go wrong with any modern outboard


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If your running a river with hazards under the water you may want to get something with a stronger lower unit. I think there's a thread here about Suzuki's lower unit issues.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I only use non ethanol and don't know anything about butane in my area during the summer


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

On the carb vs EFI question,it’s been about 30 years since the last horrible carburetors were put on cars, small outboards are just belatedly catching up, next step should be turbos which will help immeasurably with the weight/hp issue.
JC


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

CurtisWright said:


> One consideration: Call Powertec and size a prop before you buy the motor. My buddy got the 25 zuke, and wanted to run a 4 blade stainless on his tunnel hull. Powertec told him that the motor would not work with the 4 blade regardless of pitch. He did not listen and ordered it anyways. The motor made an awful knocking sound at higher RPM's. He had to go to a 3 blade.
> 
> Moral of the story is call Powertec, tell them about your boat and what you want it to do and ask them what motor is best because they know their $hI+


Thanks for the advice. Powertec does not recommend a 4-bladed prop on these motors since the weight of the 4-blade tends to bring out the clunking of the lower unit components. It doesn’t harm the lower unit, but it’s a very unsavory noise when there’s too much force exerted on those components. He recommended a cupped 3-blade.

Nate


----------

